# Havs Waking up in the morning



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is Beamer waking up in the morning. He HATES waking up and always gives us a hard time when we try to get him in his harness and outside to potty.. lol

Everyone else, post your pics/videos of your guys in the morning while waking up!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beamer doesn't look too thrilled about the whole thing. I think I would let him sleep. He is still adorable, even grumpy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute photos. That last one looks like, "I'm not ready to get up yet. Can I have a cup of coffee first?"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, he looks *so* clean and white. Do you carry him around?ound: Milo can't stay clean for 10 minutes. He gravitates to dirt.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, poor Beamer. I know just how he feels.
kodi is up in a flash, but I have to chase Shelby around the bed to get her up.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer's my kind of dog! ound:I much prefer to sleep in, too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

All my children, human and fur kind just don't do mornings. lol Getting all of them up on a school day is just plain awful. Today I slept in till 9:00 and the dogs never even stirred. The human kids got up around 11 or 11:30 and tomorrow there is no school so we are all sleeping in again! :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri,

Yeah, Beamer is pretty clean isnt he?? lol
He just isnt really a dog that likes to roll around in the mud i guess?? Well, especially now, the ground is frozen solid..so not much dirty to attach itself to him i guess.. hmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Ryan...

THAT is just tootootootoo CUTE!!! What a little sleepy head Beamer is!


----------



## punkie (Jan 7, 2008)

What a nice idea to show pictures of havs just waking up.
Tomorrow in the morning I will try to make some photos for you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beamer is SOOO cute, gosh he reminds me of Guch so much! Like Beamer, Gucci doesn't like to get dirty, she's content staying off wet dirt, grass, etc. lol She'll even try to pick a leaf or stick out of her fur rather than ignore it.

Here's my sleepyhead!

I've told yall the ritual before, we wake up, I go make coffee and pack lunches and Gucci goes to nurse on her Snuggle bear. This picture is from this morning!! LOL, I just went and snapped a few for the thread. Gosh,she needs a brushing. lol

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, Kara that is *so* cute.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

What cute pictures!!! I love the sleepy head looks, really cute!! Their expressions are pricelss - awwwww.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay let me get this straight. You want me to wake up early enough, get out my camera and snap a few pics of Bogart and Brando as they are waking up? Something seems wrong there. How about I sleep and they get up early and grabbed the camera and take a few pics of me before I have to wake up and get their @55e5 outside and stand around and freeze while they decide when and where to poop? How's that sound? Huh? lol Okay I really need my coffee


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*You have to be kidding!!!!!!!!!! * I can get you a 8:00 *PM* photo of Smarty sleeping but she has woke me up every morning since we got her. She is an early to bed, early to rise girl. She fusses at me to go to bed and will be grumpy if you try to keep her awake. At least, she now knows to wait until day light to start pouncing on me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures of Beamer and Guccigirl waking up. Love that expression on Beamer in his last photo! lol 

I'd have to put my camera on my nightstand if I want to get them all sleepy-eyed in the morning, but they tend to be very lethargic and sleepy after that first pee break so I'll see what I can get.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the pictures of Beamer and Gucci in the mornings. How sweet that Gucci nurses on her snuggle bear. It's like a kid with a security blanket. As for Beamer, he looks way too comfy to even think about getting up. I don't blame him. We are all very early risers on weekdays so on weekends sleeping in for the girls means getting up between 6-7 AM. They are pretty much raring to go by 6:30 AM but after breakfast and a good rousing play session they are napping by 9 AM.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha.. okokok people.. I had my camera on the night stand, so it was handy... but not like it matters, Beamer never wants to get up in the morning.. i could go have breakfast, clean the house and come back and he would still be sleeping... lol.. I dont know how you guys do it who has dogs that wake up at 5am.. lol
Beamer never wakes up before 9:30am..

Ryan


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What cute little sleepies! Can't get a pic of Cazzie, he's the one who wakes ME up! LOL! (Licking my face, nuzzling me, get up Mommy, day's a wastin'!)

Suzy


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

It's funny, Mon-Fri I wake up the guys and Sat and Sun they wake me up. I think they are taking revenge on me. I usually get them outside at 6:30am during the week. On the weekends they are bouncing off and on the bed by 8am.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Okay let me get this straight. You want me to wake up early enough, get out my camera and snap a few pics of Bogart and Brando as they are waking up? Something seems wrong there. How about I sleep and they get up early and grabbed the camera and take a few pics of me before I have to wake up and get their @55e5 outside and stand around and freeze while they decide when and where to poop? How's that sound? Huh? lol Okay I really need my coffee


ound:ound:ound: I'd LOVE to see a picture of THAT, Daniel!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Awww, Beamer and Gucci look so cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

Well, Beamer and Gucci have alot in common!! LOL, She will begrudgingly get up with me and sluggishly follow me downstairs but she will fall RIGHT back to sleep, unless she has to pee, and that is a very quick run to the yard and back. 

She sleeps with the Snuggle bear for about an hour or so, and then she comes up to the sofa and collapses next to me for another hour or two.

I'd say she really doesn't wake up til around 9-10 and we don't stay up that late, maybe 10:30 pm or so? I cant' imagine having a spunky, spitfire Hav first thing in the morning??!! LOL..

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara,
Gucci looks just as lazy as Beamer in those pics... lol...
Like you, I think i'd go nuts if Beamer was full of energy first thing in the morning.. lol
Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori's more of an "early to bed, early to rise" girl. She usually falls asleep on the floor right next to, or touching, my feet while we're watching TV. Then, when I get up to get ready for bed, she'll follow me and put herself in her crate and fall back to sleep almost immediately.

In the morning she's ready to get up around 6ish. Which, during the week, is reasonable. However, on the weekend I'd prefer a bit more


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos of Beamer and Gucci! I'll have to get one of Lincoln in the morning - he is the ultimate BUM.

I love how these guys don't just have "bed-head".....they have "bed-body"! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> Great photos of Beamer and Gucci! I'll have to get one of Lincoln in the morning - he is the ultimate BUM.
> 
> * I love how these guys don't just have "bed-head".....they have "bed-body"!* :biggrin1:


I agree! ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> *I love how these guys don't just have "bed-head".....they have "bed-body"! :biggrin1:*


LOL! SOOO true!  When I first downloaded those pictures, that was my first thought! haha.

Although, I don't bother brushing her til after she wakes up, she'd just get all bed headed again.  So..she's usually not pretty til around noon! She definately values her 'sleep' and she's always been that way. In fact, the only time I've ever seen her growl was when the kids tried to wake her up as a puppy, that speaks volumes...now she 'grumbles', yelps or whines if anyone besides me wakes her up. I am the only one! Sleep is sacred in this house....I have to admit, I don't like being woken up either! I guess I growl too. ound:

Kara


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Kara...Maybe your little Gucci bear needs a Starbucks...ound: (I know "I" SURE could use one!!!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Yeah, right.

She won't drink anything besides water. I can't imagine her hyped up on caffeine. Although, if I didnt have MY coffee, I'd probably look like HER in the morning. heh.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to tell you guys - I am not feeling very sorry for you = not one bit. 
DH gets the pups up at 5am weekdays,but they are already awake. They dont let us sleep past 6-6:30 am on weekends. They are boofing and ready to eat and potty!! By 6:30PM they are all winding down, and by 8pm they are "asking" to go to bed!! Needless to say, I dont get up before them!! 
If your guys sleep till 9am - what time do they go to bed?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

We go to bed around 1am on weekdays and 2am or so on weekends.. But beamer is usually passed out by 10 or 11pm... So I guess thats why he sleeps in and is so lazy in the morning.. lol


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

As soon as I wake up Mirabel is ready to go with lots of kisses. Mirabel stayed at my moms the other night and my mom thought it was adorable the way she just covered her in kisses when she woke up. But she does usually wait until the person gets up before doing that.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Biscuit's Wake-up Routine*

Well, Biscuit is almost always awake when I come downstairs and take him out of his crate. Next he runs to play with Jesse our cat, and goes nuts doing a St. Vitus dance around Jesse (which the cat seems to enjoy), vocalizing and posing and jumping.

I'll have to get a video of that! It's not really evident in these pix, but best I could do for now. I'm not up to the challenge of figuring out how to upload a you tube video. I'm too old ~~humor me ! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww...Isnt' Biscuit cute! 

Laurie,

Gucci goes to sleep around 10-11 pm...never later, sometimes earlier. She LOVES her sleep. This morning we rolled out of bed at 8am and she went back to sleep til 10!! She was sooo lazy I had to pick her up and take her outside to pee, lol....she just glared at me with that bed head like "your kidding, right?" ound: I wish I had the luxury to sleep all morning! Between her and my kids!! What's wrong w/ this picture?

Amy, You Tube isnt' hard. Do you have videos on your computer? Just follow the upload prompts  Easy peasy! And then you paste the URL here and the video shows up.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DH took the day off today, so he actually slept until 6am. When he got up, Kodi went with him. Shelby just crawled up to be closer to me and snuggle. We got up a 8. She probably would have stayed longer, but she had to pee.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, no, I don't have videos on my computer. And my video cam is in a closet at Tahoe. LOL ! I never even use it. I am technologically challenged !!! But one of these days I will get inspired and figure it out.

Hey Kara, I posted pix of my DH on the" men owned by a Havanese" thread, check it out ! I love that thread.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy,

Check out this little new device called Flip Video, it is the size of an iPod and really SUPER easy to video tape and download, and it will even download straight to You tube. They run about $150, and I plan on getting one! Laurie can tell you all about it, she just got one! They carry them at Walmart, Target, etc. and of course, online  

I'll go check out the pictures now! That's a GREAT thread 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, thanks, kara, that Flip Video sounds like it's right up my alley!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I might have to come and steal Biscuit. He is too cute with the cat. He looks like he is a little nicer to the cat than Brady is to his Feline siblings.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm going to try & remember to put the camera next to the bed. I was just saying to DH this morning, the positions she gets herself into are hysterical! Amy would sleep until 10:30-11 if we let her. She hates school days & is almost as grumpy as I am when she has to get up. :yawn:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well you can see I am not much for pictures .. I did get a new camera for Christmas but it is still in the box ..
Cosmo and Ahnold are up between 7 & 8 am .. Much better than when Cosmo was a puppy he got up at 6am just like a baby .. He was full of energy - no going back to sleep ..
It would be nice to have a little one like Gucci as I am not much of a morning person either . We could walk around with our bed head until noon it would not bother me a bit ..
Great thread I really enjoyed it .. Thanks !!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh thanks, Karen. Sometimes Biscuit and Brady look like brothers, even with the different haircuts. I loved that pic of him sleeping on your husband. It was the same as Biscuit's face & expression exactly.

Actually, Biscuit definitely torments the cat sometimes, circling the cat and barking loudly and going after the cat's tail, and we laugh at his antics (poor cat), but mostly they coexist nicely. They like to sleep next to each other, but never touching. But the cat hated him (and us) for at least the first 6 months we had Biscuit. Very jealous.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Beamer looks so cute!!! We don't have pictures of Nico and Desi waking up because they are always awake before we are (and we get up at 5:30 am). They must be morning dogs.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahaha!! Don't they look gorgeous when they wake up!!!

Here's one I took with my cellphone-cam:


And then there's of course the one from 14th of January when I woke her up on her b-day


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We all get up around 5 AM everyday. There doesn't seem to be any "sleeping in" for us! I don't know if I could ever get a picture as it seems I'm doing the made dash to the door with all four and can't imagine taking time for a picture! Maybe once Doc is older I can try it....
With the early ups, mine go to bed between 8 and 9, usually on the early side of that hour. Doc and Izzy let it be know that it's time for bed by whining at our bedside. Doc has learned that from Izzy already! Granddog Zoey will stay up with me, or at least sleep in the same room with me until I go to bed. She's more of a velco dog than my two.


----------

